# Moving to Rutland, VT



## Alynnalizza (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi.

 Looking to get back into a D&D group, been away from the game for about 2 years. Moving later this year (september) to Rutland, Vermont, and would like to find a gaming group within 60 minutes travelling time. (Prefer 3.0 Edition and non-eberron)

Personal Info: 35 years of age, Male... played since 11 years of age, with the aforementioned 2 year hiatus. DM'd for the past 15, took time off due to burn out, and other issues. Want to get back in as a player first.

Feel free to leave a messager here 

thanks.


----------

